# Uvb on snakes



## jacksp (Mar 27, 2021)

I set a uvb to my yearling boa and i see some different habits and and changes in the digestion system. First i start it because i see him basking on led for several hours and is my question if it is a 7% uvb how he was behaving. So the animal bask for fewer hours per day and look amazing iridescent from the bulb, poo more frequently and isn't so bad because is smaller compact and hairy that means that he use it (mine poo every 1.5 month and now every week) and a more active snake because you see him at morning for 1 or 2 times outside slithering and bask not only bask. It was my remarks on 2 weeks


----------

